
How People Learn – The Brain Basics - iuliangulea
https://iuliangulea.com/blog/how-people-learn-the-brain-basics/
======
trufas
I found this to be a very good explainer. I particularly found the diagrams to
be very illustrative. Congratulations on a great post!

~~~
iuliangulea
Thank you for your kind words, @trufas!

